# basement insulation help



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If totally unheated down there, faced will work. Why not insulate the basement walls instead?

The rim needs to be air blocked from the inside or foam on the outside: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/information-sheets/crawlspace-insulation/

Gary


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Define "unheated".

It is very likely that you basement is actually conditioned already and insulating between the floor joist should only be done if you are looking to control sound.

Recycled denim, while a great "Greenie" idea, is about 6X what good mineral wool will cost and I would venture a guess that mineral wools is actually better at sound control as it is used almost exclusively by people trying to control sound.

+1 on insulating the walls first.


----------

